# What think ye?



## Reformingstudent (Dec 27, 2004)

Don't know who wrote this but it gave me pause to think.



I was hungry, and you formed a humanities group to discuss my hunger,

I was imprisoned and you crept off quietly to your chapel and prayed for my release,

I was naked, and in your mind you debated the morality of my appearance,

I was sick, and you knelt and thanked God for your health.

I was homeless and you preached to me of the shelter of the love of God,

I was lonely, and you left me alone to pray for me,

You seemed so Holy, so close to God,

But, I am still very hungry, and lonely and cold.


----------



## andreas (Dec 27, 2004)

***But, I am still very hungry, and lonely and cold***


He is still hungry cause, so far he has been depending on man.Turn to the bread of life, and you will no longer be hungry.Turn to Christ and he will fullfill your needs.

I will rain bread from heaven for you.Ex.16:
Give us this day our daily bread.Matt 6:11
Unto them I am the bread of life.John 6:35
I am the living bread .John 6:51

andreas.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Dec 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andreas_
> ***But, I am still very hungry, and lonely and cold***
> 
> 
> ...



Well you know Andreas, we are called to be Christ in this world. We are His body you know. 
James 2: 14What good is it, my brothers, if a man claims to have faith but has no deeds? Can such faith save him? 15Suppose a brother or sister is without clothes and daily food. 16If one of you says to him, "œGo, I wish you well; keep warm and well fed," but does nothing about his physical needs, what good is it? 17In the same way, faith by itself, if it is not accompanied by action, is dead. 
James 1: 27Religion that God our Father accepts as pure and faultless is this: to look after orphans and widows in their distress and to keep oneself from being polluted by the world.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Keylife_fan_
> Don't know who wrote this but it gave me pause to think.


Indeed. Thanks for posting it. 

I praise the Lord for the spiritual food that Andreas speaks of. It would seem that as we receive this spiritual food from God and learn to trust him more for our physical needs, we are more free to then share what we have (the spiritual and the physical) with those in need.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Keylife_fan_
> Don't know who wrote this but it gave me pause to think.
> 
> 
> ...




I think the point the person was trying to make was that sometimes we get so caught up doing religious things that we forget or neglect our responsibility to help when we can. It's easy to say "I'll pray for you" than go away thinking you have done your Christian duty than it is to lend a helping hand. Prayer should never be used a a substitute for giving help when it is possible.


----------



## street preacher (Feb 19, 2005)

Excellent point key-life. This is right. Granted I agree with the others in that the greatest need of a person is Christ Himself.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Keylife_fan_
> ...


----------

